# 8' x 12' deck how - many support posts needed



## shuanrit (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi,

I have a brand new house with a ledger on 2 walls into a corner for a deck. One side is 8' the other is 12'. For a 8 x 12 deck how many support posts do i need? I have been told 2 and only 1 due to size and ledgers. Any thoughts? 
Plus has anybody used the the 8 feet metal screw posts instead on a cement post?

Please help.
Thanks


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Properly sized you could have only 1 on the outside corner
This would require probably 2x12's as beams across the 12'
To go with smaller beams you would need one at the 6' mark, then another at 12' (corner)
No stairs ?
How far off the ground?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Shuan, Ditto Scuba on the height question. Some Engineers say that a deck is the most dangerous part of the house. I would not risk a DIY project so I recommend you get a professional on-site consultation.

http://wsm.wsu.edu/stories/2006/August/SaferDecks.html
.


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

PaliBob said:


> Shuan, Ditto Scuba on the height question. Some Engieers say that a deck is the most dangerous part of the house. I would not risk a DIY project so I recommend you get a professional on-site consultation.
> 
> http://wsm.wsu.edu/stories/2006/August/SaferDecks.html
> .


 
don't be scared off by some pictures of a deck built by some BOZO who belongs in a padded cell :jester:
this forum is populated by EXPERTS and if you follow their advice you won't go wrong.
take it from a rank amateur,I wouldn't have a nice,solid set of stairs on my deck without the good advice of these people. (see carpentry forum)
for a DIY project, this is a good place to be! after all, this IS a DIY forum!

tnx,


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have no problem building a deck up to 4' off the ground
When you get over 8' it becomes more difficult/dangerous, and it requires bracing 
I prefer to overbuild & exceed joist & beam requirements
I usually upside to the next size lumber over what code dictates
With a 2nd floor deck you never want it to come down


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I have no problem building a deck up to 4' off the ground
> When you get over 8' it becomes more difficult/dangerous, and it requires bracing
> I prefer to overbuild & exceed joist & beam requirements
> I usually upside to the next size lumber over what code dictates
> With a 2nd floor deck you never want it to come down


actually Scuba, my deck is more than 8' off the ground and there's no special bracing on it and it's been there 30 years. just regular old 4x4's and 2x8 joists. (yes,code now calls for 4x6 posts)
a deck properly built will be ok no matter how high it is.

tnx,


----------

